# cruising redfish



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Larry:y:

and thanks whipray hull #33


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

sweet, they are ready made for fly fishing, redfish that is, Whiprays are good at it too though.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will have to remember that trick. Zoom in real close and the little guys still look good ;D

Nice job HB fan boy.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

oh just incase some of you didnt catch it.

That was my first ever redfish on fly.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

nice job...i cant wait to get my first on fly.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I did not know that. Congrats [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

> oh just incase some of you didnt catch it.
> 
> That was my first ever redfish on fly.


 [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] 

[smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Do you have a photo of the fly that caught this red?

Would like to tie 2 or 3 of them to try out.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Better yet I have the fly hanging on my wall, it cuaght that big tailing trout and my first red.


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

LOL!!
cool
can u show the fly ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes I can, give me a day or two and I will put a picture up.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Where is the picture of this fly?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Do you have a pic that is more blurry? That one is too clear.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

macro setting. Its usually represented by a flower on a digital camera. Right next to a tree or multiple trees.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I've caught quite a few on fly and I can tell you, thats no redfish. Looks like an orange eyed pinkfish. But a juvenile one. The adults shed the fuzz after their first mating season.


----------

